# Old Crystal Beach Pier Destin



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thought I would go check out the surf fishing this morning, went to the Old Crystal Beach Pier (Pompano St) in Destin around 6:00am. Not too rough, but looks like we lost about 30 feet of beach. Used to be about 30 feet of beach in front of the old pilings, now they are in the water. Looked like the tide was coming in too.









This is what the old pier pilingslooked like back in March of this year.










The current was pretty strong, all I had was 4oz pyramid sinkers which didnt hold at all, quickly washed ashore. Probaby need a heavier rod and at least 8 oz weight now if you go to hold it. The June grass was present also, would have thought it would be gone now. So, didn't stay long, try again tomorrow. Here are some random pics of the beach.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

pretty pictures. =)


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

gosh I miss that area! thanks for some great pictures. there's not much better than the Crystal Beach area...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Sailor 50...I live about a 1/4mile from there and I frequently surf fish there...was thinking about trying for pompano again very soon....were you able to locate any fleas?


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Did not see any sand fleas. Was down there last week and was only able to catch one out on the first sand bar, they may be heading out for the winter, not sure. Trying to get down to the beach at least once a week and see if the Pompano are heading back east, nothing yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I went last night with my flashlight and rake after reading your sandflea post and absolutley killed the fleas between the pylons of the old pier...im headed to the beach with them this afternoon!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Great pics!

:takephoto :takephoto

I guess the beach access lost some shore too. Haven't made the ride out yet. Mybe these storms will get rid of that green stuff. I'm ready for it to be gone.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Just went this afternoon...greenstuff was HORRIBLE...seeweed and snot...bad bad bad.


----------

